# ten thousand dollar log?????



## jegushee1 (Mar 22, 2015)

Ummmmm...... just watchin new episode and watched papac twitch a big spruce down. Now mind you it was a big spruce. Prob 4 or 5 ft in diameter. Good log..... but $10,000 for it???? i mean come on!!!!! This show kills loggers cause landowners think their trees are worth stupid money when they are not!!!!


----------



## chucker (Mar 22, 2015)

lol and they also stated that it was a full semi load? lol heck! the dock in longview, wash. had 3 on a semi that size when the were loading for over sea's......


----------



## _RJ_ (Mar 23, 2015)

Probably why craigslist has walnut stumps for sale at 5k a piece. I wonder if those ads are getting any takers...


----------



## bigbadbob (Mar 23, 2015)

If its Aircraft grade spruce it will fetch big coin.
About twenty years ago I was living on the coast and my boss bought a spruce log about 5ft across and 20ft long, he paid 5k for it.
Got it cut up to aircraft sizes and ended getting his money back.
BBB


----------



## fubar2 (Mar 24, 2015)

If they were getting the bucks they say they are do you think they'd be on national TV making idiots of themselves? Why? For the money.


----------



## Brush Ape Everlasting (Mar 24, 2015)

The tree said he was worth far more than that!


----------



## slowp (Apr 24, 2015)

One tree could easily be a truckload. How many logs did they get out of the tree?


----------



## chucker (Apr 24, 2015)

the good ole days of small timber... leaving 16" plus for junk wood for the scavengers to drool over! ? anyone from the silver lake, mt. st.Helens area remember "wood finders permits" for cutting firewood? $20.00 for a single cord.......


----------



## Husky Man (Oct 2, 2017)

$20/Cord in the National Forests, is overpriced by Double.

I Don't know about then and there, but I Can get permits for up to 5 cords/household for $10/Cord in the Mt. Hood National Forest.

The Forest Service often posts about easy wood that they want removed. This year they fell over 300 standing dead off Rd 4410 they wanted gone, we got about a cord of it before the Forest closed due to fire danger, then the forest opened and we are dealing with an illness/Death in the Family. Where we were cutting is about 5200-5300 foot elevation, I don't know if we will get back up there before the Snow does, might be too late already, it was nice stove ready wood though, and we still have a couple of cords worth of tags still.

Last year they had a lot of blow down in Tilley Jane Campground, some very nice wood there too, parked the truck, trailer and splitter practically next to the logs, nice picnic tables clean vault restrooms, just no running water, I guess you can't have everything. It doesn't get much better than that.

Doug


----------

